# Lamy New Mexico to Santa Fe



## Michael Anton (Sep 30, 2019)

Any recent ideas on transportation from Lamy Amtrak to Santa Fe other than the $40 per person shuttle each way? I've heard Uber/Lyft are difficult to contact due to limited cell signal.


----------



## Barb Stout (Sep 30, 2019)

I can confirm the low/no bar cell phone signal in Lamy. I believe I may have gotten some bars around Rowe on my recent trip, but whether it would have been enough to complete a Lyft or Uber transaction, I don't know. Las Vegas, NM definitely had enough bars, but of course it's more than an hour away from Lamy on Amtrak. Those shuttle folks have a good gig and perhaps some competition would be in order.

You could also overshoot Lamy (I have been assuming that you're coming from the east, for some reason) and take Amtrak to Albuquerque. There is a commuter rail line called the Rail Runner that goes between Belen (south of ABQ) and Santa Fe. It's pretty low cost and there are multiple stops in Santa Fe. You buy the tickets on board the Rail Runner.
See www.riometro.org


----------



## Michael Anton (Oct 1, 2019)

Barb Stout said:


> I can confirm the low/no bar cell phone signal in Lamy. I believe I may have gotten some bars around Rowe on my recent trip, but whether it would have been enough to complete a Lyft or Uber transaction, I don't know. Las Vegas, NM definitely had enough bars, but of course it's more than an hour away from Lamy on Amtrak. Those shuttle folks have a good gig and perhaps some competition would be in order.
> 
> You could also overshoot Lamy (I have been assuming that you're coming from the east, for some reason) and take Amtrak to Albuquerque. There is a commuter rail line called the Rail Runner that goes between Belen (south of ABQ) and Santa Fe. It's pretty low cost and there are multiple stops in Santa Fe. You buy the tickets on board the Rail Runner.
> See www.riometro.org



Thank you for your reply. Yes, from East. I was also thinking of the Albuquerque route and railrunner, which I have not taken.


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 1, 2019)

Last time I checked the Rail Runner schedule did not seem to mesh well with the Chief's times at Albuquerque so we never found that it would work out well. 

We have used the Lamy shuttle a number of times. A bit pricey but we have always found them to be reliable and helpful.


----------



## Barb Stout (Oct 2, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Last time I checked the Rail Runner schedule did not seem to mesh well with the Chief's times at Albuquerque so we never found that it would work out well.
> 
> We have used the Lamy shuttle a number of times. A bit pricey but we have always found them to be reliable and helpful.


It meshes decently. Amtrak arrives from the east somewhere between 3 and 4 pm and the Rail Runner's next run north is at 4:30 pm and then hourly after that until, I think, 8:30 pm. That's excellent for a rural state like NM.


----------



## Barb Stout (Oct 2, 2019)

http://www.riometro.org/226/Weekday has the specific times. You have to do a lot of clicking before you get to the schedule, so I thought I would save you some clicks. Of course, weekends and holidays have far less runs. If you take Amtrak to ABQ, your stop for the Rail Runner schedule is listed as "Downtown ABQ". And the cost is $9 to go to Santa Fe unless you have a qualifying discount such as being over age 62 or 65 (I forget which). Then it's half price. My sister recently took the Rail Runner going south from ABQ to Belen and she paid 50 cents. All trains (Amtrak and Rail Runner) were on time and she had no trouble.


----------



## Barb Stout (Oct 2, 2019)

The platform for the Rail Runner is maybe a block north of the Amtrak platform and is really the same platform. Don't waste your time trying to get tickets at any of the stations there because they don't sell Rail Runner tickets at the station, but the do on the train and on-line.


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 2, 2019)

Barb Stout said:


> It meshes decently. Amtrak arrives from the east somewhere between 3 and 4 pm and the Rail Runner's next run north is at 4:30 pm and then hourly after that until, I think, 8:30 pm. That's excellent for a rural state like NM.


Your correct on that. I was thinking more in terms of the eastbound Chief which is scheduled to arrive in Albuquerque at 11:20 a.m. with the next Rail Runner departing at 4:26 p.m.


----------

